# Strange Colors in StarCraft



## warniahs (Dec 16, 2002)

I love to play StarCraft, its my favorite game. I recently updated the drivers for my video card and mobo, and the colors got messed up. Sometimes the all the colors invert, and sometimes only a few (usually toward the red end of the scale) invert.

This is really making me angry.

Any suggestions? Thx.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2004)

press alt tab and then click back starcraft keep trying a few times other then that i dont no


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Make sure you have the latest patch for the game.

What video card do you have?


----------



## warniahs (Dec 16, 2002)

I found out why I get strange colors:

1. AOL 9.0 messes with the colors

2. Windows XP color schemes

3. Video Card Drivers

When all of these are removed (different video card) the colors return to normal.

But, it does not matter enough that i will let any of these things go (Except XP color schemes).

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Would you be willing to downgrade the drivers?


----------



## warniahs (Dec 16, 2002)

If I downgrade the drivers to where StarCraft works, GTAIII does not work, and UT2003 does not load saved games :down: :down: .


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

What video card do you have?


----------



## warniahs (Dec 16, 2002)

I have a PNY nVidia GeForce 4 Ti 4200 64Mg

Another thing is that windows says it is 8x AGP but the specs in the manual say 4x AGP.


----------

